# motorized zone dampers



## salterhvac (Apr 18, 2011)

i am having a problem with a goodman variable speed air handler not working properly.on zone honeywell damper system. the goodman doesn't have a ds, bk odd or dhum terminal to hook to so that the motor will slow down when only 1 zone is calling. how do i correct this problem? is ther a seperate board or control i can install to regulate the air flow on this variable speed motor? any ideas?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Is the outdoor unit 2 stage?


----------

